# Beach reds



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I walked the beach this morning and had an absolute blast playing with ladyfish. I was hoping to find a red but only saw one cruising at Mach 3, no chance to put a fly to him.
There was a lot of life out there including mullet which was nice seeing so many so early. My first instinct was since it was so clear to throw a small lifelike shrimp type pattern but after walking always wondered if I should have brought an EP type fly.
What are y'all's go to flys for this time of year for reds along the beach?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> I walked the beach this morning and had an absolute blast playing with ladyfish. I was hoping to find a red but only saw one cruising at Mach 3, no chance to put a fly to him.
> There was a lot of life out there including mullet which was nice seeing so many so early. My first instinct was since it was so clear to throw a small lifelike shrimp type pattern but after walking always wondered if I should have brought an EP type fly.
> What are y'all's go to flys for this time of year for reds along the beach?


Hey man! Check out sandbar flies on google. www.sandbarflies.com I usually fish with one of their sand fleas. The things work wonders and can get fish in good!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Those are some sweet patterns and I believe the most costly I've ever seen $$$$$$ :yes::001_huh:. Seems he has a demand w/a waiting list wow!

When those surf fish are biting it doesn't seem pattern makes much of a dif, they like shiny moving things. :shifty:

You'd do real good to get one of those single Reds to bite, you see a few together you'll have a much better chance for an EAT! 

Feather Craft sells a nice Mole Crab pattern for about half price what those beauties cost from that site and I've caught both pomps and reds w/them. I just thought FC was high. Time to start tying ya think?


----------



## SandbarFlies (Jul 23, 2014)

FishFighter92 said:


> Hey man! Check out sandbar flies on google. www.sandbarflies.com I usually fish with one of their sand fleas. The things work wonders and can get fish in good!


Thanks for the shout out and kind words, Steven! Yes, they are pricey (and take forever to tie), but they also work. With the help from Capt. David Mangum from Shallow Water Expeditions who ordered a dozen sand fleas and really liked them, he helped me get the pattern into Orvis stores beginning January of next year. I'm sure they will be cheaper from them. Orvis sent me some samples to critique and make changes but they came out great the first time and are really tied to last thru many fish. It honestly is my go-to pattern for beach reds and pompano along the panhandle.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Clousers and crabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbar those things are art, I can see all of the value.

Lady fish an other toothy stuff love fleas too and they cut me off to often to use $7 flies. I can see wanting some though :yes:.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

They kill everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

SandbarFlies said:


> Thanks for the shout out and kind words, Steven! Yes, they are pricey (and take forever to tie), but they also work. With the help from Capt. David Mangum from Shallow Water Expeditions who ordered a dozen sand fleas and really liked them, he helped me get the pattern into Orvis stores beginning January of next year. I'm sure they will be cheaper from them. Orvis sent me some samples to critique and make changes but they came out great the first time and are really tied to last thru many fish. It honestly is my go-to pattern for beach reds and pompano along the panhandle.


Dang ... u tie some nice stuff. I just have patience for gotchas and crazy charlies for pomps. I need to back off on pouring jigs, and start tying flies again. Gotta get ready for that fall migration.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bull red flies?*

I love the Waldner spoons! Ive been collecting them for years. Duprees spoons work very well also. Most anything will work on schools of bulls ....:whistling:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

SandbarFlies said:


> Thanks for the shout out and kind words, Steven! Yes, they are pricey (and take forever to tie), but they also work. With the help from Capt. David Mangum from Shallow Water Expeditions who ordered a dozen sand fleas and really liked them, he helped me get the pattern into Orvis stores beginning January of next year. I'm sure they will be cheaper from them. Orvis sent me some samples to critique and make changes but they came out great the first time and are really tied to last thru many fish. It honestly is my go-to pattern for beach reds and pompano along the panhandle.


Great looking flies! Glad to hear Orvis picked you up, maybe more patterns on the way?
And props to the photographer taking the pics on your website, great composition.


----------



## Red October (Sep 1, 2015)

Beautiful patterns!! I'll be picking up some of those soon!!


----------

